# Behavior & Training Pet Pigeons?



## PhantomRedRose (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello! I am not currently a pidge mom (though it's in the works), and I'm wondering if anyone knows of any training or tricks to help pigeons/doves bond with their person. I'm also meaning general training - can you train them to step up or step down from your hand on command? Can you train them to fly to you or fly away from you on command? Do they respond to physical or verbal cues better? Can you teach them to bring reasonable things to you?

What are the limits for teaching a companion/pet bird with these guys?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I found with mine that just putting a flat hand in front of their legs and gently pushing it under them that they will automatically step on and then if you place your hand near an object and tilt it downward they step off. Holding your arm out straight and clicking your fingers a couple of times will have them flying to you in no time of their own accord, have a favourite seed ready to reward them at first - soon you won't be able to keep them off, lol. I've not trained mine they just did it on their own. They love to play chase with a piece of cord, similar to how a cat does and they love a feather dropped from above to catch. You'll find what amuses them most once you see their character developing. Silver foil balls are another fave to play with. They're such adorable birds and once they like human company you 'wear' them every time you're with them but let them come to you at first because if you have to chase them in order to handle them you could lose their trust. They will come to you eventually because they love human company.


----------

